# Recycling shingles



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

Are any of you guys recycling shingles?

My supplier gave ma a flyer of a company that recycles shingles.

I need to check into it and do a little more research.

Here’s how it works;

My supplier would ship out cardboard boxes with the shingles
WE would have to load the scrap shingles into these boxes and stack them on pallets
When we are done I would call the recycling company and the will come out and pick it up the next day using a Hilo.
The boxes are 4’ x 4’ and 4’ tall.

I think he said I would have to order the boxes in sets of 7 for about $15. It’s supposed to be equal to a 10 yard dumpster.

The recycling company would charge me around $200 to pick it up.

I’m not surer about all the details; I’ll get back to you when I learn more.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Recycling shingles is becoming more common. I know my dumpster company recycles some roofing products but 3 years ago when i asked them about shingles, they said it wasn't cost effective to turn them into road asphalt yet. However tearing off 3" of thick old BUR is ideal for recycling into road tar.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

I already dump at a transfer station, which grinds up all the materials and sorts them for recycling elsewhere.

Ed


----------



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Do you save money*



Ed the Roofer said:


> I already dump at a transfer station, which grinds up all the materials and sorts them for recycling elsewhere.
> 
> Ed


Do you save money?


----------



## apkole (Oct 31, 2008)

Over here in West Michigan we have a company that is allowing us to dump shingles for recycling. They typically prefer "clean" loads, with only shingles and nails. Nails are ground with the shingles, then a magnet at the top of the conveyor belt pulls out the metal. Re-grind goes into a dump truck and is hauled around the corner to an asphalt company to be mixed with the aggregate used in the blacktop.

Been working out to about $45 for a 6 yd dump trailer load, give or take. About half of what it would cost to dump at the landfill for us.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Jack The Roofer said:


> Do you save money?


Current price is $48.00 per ton.

Ed


----------



## JBL (Dec 14, 2014)

In my town, If I tear off a roof of 6000 sq feet and it cost about 30000 to do it all. We have to pay a deposit of 3000 + permit +tear off company . The tear off company must dump the shingles or roll roof where they can be recycle, If no!, I lost my deposit. To recycle in these areas cost a us alot , $70.00 per ton .


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

JBL said:


> In my town, If I tear off a roof of 6000 sq feet and it cost about 30000 to do it all. We have to pay a deposit of 3000 + permit +tear off company . The tear off company must dump the shingles or roll roof where they can be recycle, If no!, I lost my deposit. To recycle in these areas cost a us alot , $70.00 per ton .


This thread is 7 yrs old.:laughing:


----------

